# Screen Printing shirt pockets



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Is there an easy way or a certain trick to print on t-shirt pockets?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

They make platens for printing pockets. Here is the one that I use. It is a multi purpose platen.Ryonet Pocket Pro & Much More Platen


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

get sleeve or pocket plates


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

deltsigjoe said:


> Is there an easy way or a certain trick to print on t-shirt pockets?


here is what I do, spray a tad of spray adhesive into the pocket when its on the press, just a little... it will hold it shut and in place even on multiple color prints.

saves alot of time and avoids having to change plattens or print on only one arm of the press at a time. 

I also use pocket sized squeeges that fit inside the seems of the pocket.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Platens are the way to go. We often print pockets with direct to garment printing. We have made a few custom platens that allow us to do DTG printing on several shirt pockets at the same time.


----------



## LivingThread (Feb 25, 2008)

if youre going to do it often buy something like suggested or if not so often try one of these

pocket master
The perfect way to print pockets and more. POCKET MASTER is the first system that allows you to print multi-color and to flash cure those small items like pockets, sleeves and tiny t-shirts. It eliminates the off-contact problems caused by shirt plackets. POCKET MASTER is reasonably priced and can pay for itself the first time you use it. 
Pocket Master


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

If you don't get the pocket pro, try this:

Take some time to line up your first shirt and experiment to get the print in the correct spot. Once you've to it, tape a small tab on the platen on where the corner of the pocket sits. THis will give you a reference point for the rest of your prints.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We print on the pocket all the time on the auto by using nsignia's method. Production time is cut to about 40-45 dz/hr but beats the hell out of changing our pallets on an old auto.


----------



## bluecrab (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is how I do it: Place a heavy piece of cardboard the size of the image on the platen (glued down). Line up image to line up on the cardboard. Take a second piece of cardboard, same size as the first and place it in the pocket (lightly spray glue on the pocket side of the cardboard). Line both pieces of cardboard up and the imprint should hit the pocket. 

Of course if you're doing this on a regular basis you'll want a platen for pockets. I only do pockets for the local volunteer fire department and don't make much on their orders. I figure its the least I can do for guys that put out fires for free.


----------



## mtnink (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried using the sleeve pallet to print on the pockets?


----------

